# Aston Martin Vantage: sand scratch correction



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

*Next victim 2009 Aston Martin Vantage.

As expected Aston didnt do a great job on "finishing" the paint after DA sanding to say the least. Lots of pigtailing, rids and holograms.

First up wheels, at least these didnt have sand scratches :lol:

Bob did the wash and I did the wheels, this system works good so far.. I like doing wheels










After










Inside after claying, under the halos. Pigtails and rids



















Side vent left completely unfinished from the factory










We havent begun correction but it looks like this is a 50/50... nope, again just unfinished DA sanding from the factory



















Some of the worst clusters were under the passenger door handle










Bob correcting, gray wool pad, M105










After correcting with the wool everything was followed up with Menz 106FA on a GI white fast cut pad and then Menz 85rd on the SM arnold 80ppi pad

After the 106FA










Bob wool corrected and I followed with the 106FA, then we split the car for jeweling using the 85rd after that.










After correction










Bob jeweling with the DeWalt, one handed... I asked if it got heavy with just one hand.










His response... he held it out dead still for about 45seconds:crasy:










Working the FA, cleaning up the compounding step










Under the Fenix



















Bob jewling the side skirts










Fender after 85rd, clearer and less light refracting = leveled paint










No flash is a brilliant idea :doh:










After jeweling, no LSP










Engine all finished



















The halogens could only capture so much.. some sun shots before the LSP














































Finished shots after CG acrylic and JS109































































































































My personal favorite










Combined we spent a little over 26 hours on the Aston

Thanks for looking*


----------



## Eeloe (Aug 12, 2008)

Cracking work there guys, it literally looks like glass!


----------



## gestev (Jul 1, 2009)

Excellent job, great mirror finish!


----------



## TCD (Jan 27, 2009)

Amazing car, awesome job!


----------



## Amagoza (May 22, 2009)

Stunning work. Nice car too!:thumb:


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Bobs a big fella! 

Great job. Shocking the condition of the Aston.


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

That has to be my favourite read for a while. Great work on my favourite car and with the best colour. I love it:thumb:


----------



## LOLVO_DRIVER (Jun 13, 2009)

great work, god I love those Aston Martin's:thumb:


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Nice Work mate, 4.7 V8, god i bet that flies, great finish:thumb:


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Planet Man said:


> That has to be my favourite read for a while. Great work on my favourite car and with the best colour. I love it:thumb:


Color was great, almost zero orange peel. It came through as it should after correction, the sanding marks and buffer haze dulled it quite a bit.



Ricey7 said:


> Nice Work mate, 4.7 V8, god i bet that flies, great finish:thumb:


On par with quick 911's I'd say... not a turbo however. The transmission is very jumpy, must been fethered in and out of the garage.

Thanks guys


----------



## Scotch (Jul 23, 2009)

Great car, great finish. Nice:thumb:


----------

